# Happy Perihelion Day!



## Al Jackson (Jan 2, 2019)

At 05:20 GMT Jan 3 2019 or Jan 2 3019 Terra of Sol is at closest approach to the Sun  0.9833012 AU .


----------



## Al Jackson (Jan 2, 2019)

Al Jackson said:


> At 05:20 GMT Jan 3 2019 or Jan 2 3019 Terra of Sol is at closest approach to the Sun  0.9833012 AU .
> 
> View attachment 49145


Er 2019 Regular Time USA


----------



## Parson (Jan 2, 2019)

Al Jackson said:


> Er 2019 Regular Time USA



Er... Eastern time?  (New York - Detroit area)


----------



## Al Jackson (Jan 2, 2019)

Parson said:


> Er... Eastern time?  (New York - Detroit area)


It is 11:19 CST today.


----------



## Hugh (Jan 2, 2019)

I didn't know this.

Does anyone claim that it has a significant physiological effect on us?


----------



## Parson (Jan 3, 2019)

Hugh said:


> I didn't know this.
> 
> Does anyone claim that it has a significant physiological effect on us?



Undoubtedly someone with a tin hat does.


----------



## Hugh (Jan 7, 2019)

By coincidence I came across some genuine *tin hat* goods concerning perihelion in *Robert Greenfield's* *"Bear, The Life and Times of Augustus Owsley Stanley III"*.

As you will recall Owsley was the well-known LSD manufacturer and associate of the Grateful Dead back in the 1960s.  Apparently in March 1982 he had a repetitive dream every night for around three weeks in which from out in space he saw the whole northern half of the planet wrapped in a swirling cloud with a strong sense that this was like the Biblical deluge.  The dream stopped when he realised it was related to extreme weather conditions emanating from an area near Greenland in the Arctic Circle.   Concern regarding this caused him to move to Australia where he died in 2011.

I checked his website and found this concerning* perihelion*:

_I believe the causation of the glacial masses (which, as we know were not distributed around the North Pole in a symmetrical fashion, but were entirely confined to North America and Western Europe--Siberia was essentially ice free, although quite a bit closer to the pole), came about through a meteorological event, a storm of hemispheric proportions and cataclysmic intensity. I must warn you: the extreme and unusual weather being experienced everywhere in the world at this time is part of the build-up which leads into this "storm", which will result in the next period of ice.
The laws of nature governing the behavior of gases combine with conditions on the Earth to produce a very intense and violent cyclonic storm in the Arctic region of Canada only under special circumstances. *These circumstances require that the Earth be at or near perihelion (day of the Earth's closest approach to the sun in its orbit) at the time of the northern winter solstice.* The Earth must also be in a state of low glaciation, known as the interglacial period. During this period the sea levels are high, and this is one of the conditions which allow this cyclone to develop._

this can be found at:
ESSAYS 2


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2019)

Hugh said:


> *These circumstances require that the Earth be at or near perihelion (day of the Earth's closest approach to the sun in its orbit) at the time of the northern winter solstice.*



Clearly someone who suffers from flashbacks or is still  dropping acid.


----------

